# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Copper pipes and silicone?

## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Could one of the plumbers on here tell me if it's ok to put silicone around a copper pipe that passes through a few studs to stop it hammering? I have the back of a bathroom wall open for something else and want to deal with it. 
Cheers in advance.

----------


## Lawriet

Copper is fine with silicone - but remember there are different types of silicone - if you are going to use it under waterproofing - use a neutral set silicone - if you are using it on the top - use sanitary silicone.  Copper is not fine touching galvanising (dissimilar metals)

----------


## Godzilla73

Cheers, it's only where the pipe passes thru the timber stud, i'm not touching anything to do with the actual bathroom. I just want to put a blob in the hole around the pipe to stop it rattling.

----------


## plum

> Cheers, it's only where the pipe passes thru the timber stud, i'm not touching anything to do with the actual bathroom. I just want to put a blob in the hole around the pipe to stop it rattling.

  No issue with that, I'll often wedge the pipe with pine slithers.

----------


## Godzilla73

Thanks Plum, thought about that too. I've also seen saddles that suit this prob but i can't find them, it was prob the plumber at work making his own that i saw.

----------


## ringtail

Really common to use silicon up here.

----------


## Godzilla73

Cheers Ringtail, yeah i've seen it used with pex tubing everywhere but wanted to check about the copper.

----------


## wonderplumb

Silicone away mate, just be sure to use roof and gutter silicone as it's neutral cure as the boys have already mentioned.

----------


## Godzilla73

Thanks WP, soon as i finish straightening the wall that backs on to where the pipes are i'll go nuts. Should only be another week of buzzing... :Doh:  Geez, the damn things got such a big woof in it, it's almost a curved feature wall... :Shock:

----------


## wonderplumb

I don't know how close the holes are to pipe diameter but cut the nozzle nice and small so the tip fits into the hole around the pipe, little squeeze until it comes out and that's it. It may not look like much but give it a day or two and you'll be surprised at how well it holds..... 
Have a play and try to pull one apart once it's gone off  :Smilie:

----------

